# Clausing Apron Parts For Sale In Clasifieds



## COMachinist (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All
I have some new parts that are for a 4800/6300/200 aprons. I also have some good used gears and rack drive pion. Part number Q309. and a few other things. PM is best way to get in touch.
Thanks
CH


----------



## LonnySC (Mar 27, 2015)

COMachinist said:


> Hi All
> I have some new parts that are for a 4800/6300/200 aprons. I also have some good used gears and rack drive pion. Part number Q309. and a few other things. PM is best way to get in touch.
> Thanks
> CH


I am looking for some parts that would fit a Clausing 100 MK3.  I started a conversation thinking it was sent as a PM.


----------

